# NoteBook Brightness Tuning with Fn keys



## mbzadegan (May 26, 2015)

Hi everybody,
I always tune my Notebook Brightness with `xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness 0.7` command when I need to battery power saving.
But is that possible to control this with factory setting `Fn` keys?


----------

